# why is rock dead/dying?



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

they have said for years that rock is dying...no new guitar heros...

why do you think that is? is it changing tastes? is the genre just stale?

what made me think of it was guitar tabs...thinking about it, prior to tabs being SO available, musicians had to learn by ear...actually figure out how an artist was getting a sound...now...1.2s in googles hands and you can have it figured out...gone is the perfecting it, honing it, massaging into your own style...now, you learn it quick online or even youtube, use it once and move on

case in point...50 years after Cream people still want to know how to get the 'woman' tone...40 yrs after, people still trying to cop EVH, 30 years we have Slash...after that...it really, at least to me, seems to drop into who you like as there are no 'popular' guitar tones after that...or styles really...

thoughts?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Well, you might say that it's all be done before. For me there seems to be nothing new with rock the past few years. The younger crowd seem to gravitate towards rap and pop for some unknown reason.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think it's dead, it just may be different. 
If it is dead though we should blame Taylor Swift, she may have killed it.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Rock aint dead. Just go to Japan. Metal and Rock concerts every single night..........


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Rock n' Roll seems to be in good shape to me. Different from '68 for sure, but so is most everything else. The music industry... maybe the whole entertainment business... is having an identity crisis.

On the other topic, there are boatloads of current guitar heroes out there. If there wasn't I feel like you'd see less kids plunking on cheap guitars at music shops. The music (and musicianship) is going strong. In all fairness, I sometimes feel like it all sucks now but I'm old lol. I'm not paying much attention to the cutting edge anymore. I'm confident there's some fabulous players hitting their stride right now that'll blow away young music fans.

Just my 0.02$


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

To me the first shot across the bow was when Run DMC paired up with Aerosmith to re-do "Walk This Way" as a rap/rock hybrid back in the 80's. In the ensuing decades rap/hiphop and pop slowly took over as the primary musical influences of the teen through 30's demographic. Sure, rock may have stagnated at times but always found a way to re-invent itself as long as the kids were listening. That started to fade through the 90's with Grunge being the last mass-influential youth oriented rock variant. Post Grunge and Nu-Metal (which had a fair amount of hip hop influence) were like a mild after shock. Since then it appears that rock music has much less influence on the youth who have the most disposable income. The entertainment industry reacts to this and pumps and promotes what's working for them. Currently it's not rock for the most part. 
I see rock currently on the same track as jazz before it. Jazz, once the prominent cultural soundtrack, faded from prominence when rock and roll took hold and is now relegated to a relatively small group of mostly older aficionados and fans. Rock appears to be on that same moving sidewalk. With both those genre's there will always be fans, even young ones but unless there's a major unprecedented cultural shift I fear we rock fans who grew up with it are in the "get off my lawn" crowd when it comes to pop culture and I can assure you the industries that feed and feed off of pop culture have no interest in what we think. The one saving grace of the internet age is that we who like our rock music can still find new groups creating great songs. Just don't expect them to fill stadiums. 
That's just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

What amazes me is go to any show with cover bands and fifty year old music is still being jammed like it was the latest, greatest.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Distortion said:


> What amazes me is go to any show with cover bands and fifty year old music is still being jammed like it was the latest, greatest.


Lots of walkers and canes too!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Hiphop overtook rock because rock tried to kill disco. If there wasn't the conservative backlash as was seen in 1970s, rock would still have been the medium for the rising voice for youth. Instead, we get dad rock. Eventually granddad rock. Punks tried to keep rock relevant, but everyone knew it was going to lead to old punks listening to dad rock or they gave up entirely and went new wave, trying to kill rock from there.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Like Jazz and Blues, it will not die. It will settle into its niche. Likely several niches. There a lot of variants and offshoots, from the original 50s R&R (Little Richard, Elvis, Bill Haley and the Rockets) to British Blues Rock to Classic Commercial Rock to Metal to Progressive Improvisation/Jam Band (Umphrey's McGee, Moe, Tedeschi-Trucks Band).....


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Rock has gone back to the underground. Get ready for the revolution.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's not dead yet, but it's dying. baby boomers are disappearing. young folks don't listen to it like they used to because it's not marketed to them as it was to alot of us. go into any dept store. the loud music that prevents you from having a conversation isn't rock. stand on the corner and listen to what you hear people bumpin' in their cars. it's not rock. today's pop is far less expensive to create, so the industry, being an evil money grubbing whore, doesn't want to make rock anymore. sure there are lots of good rockers still out their doing their thing. but they're either a bunch of pussies like greenday or nickleback, or their playing covers in bars, not making jack. lots of folks are producing their own recordings. but the rockers who do it aren't selling any of it. the days of arena rock, and wild rock star antics are long gone. hey, we had a good run. when we're gone, it won't matter to us anyhow. it's the way things are supposed to be.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

12 comments, 17 different opinions.....


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> 12 comments, 17 different opinions.....


I suppose we should define our terms. What counts as "rock"? "Dead" in what way?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

It's broadcast radio that's dead. Rock is fine. Rock might lack something to say right now, but as a genre -- it's here to stay. 

For guitarists rock has been about the skill and the gear of the guitarists. Wrong?

For the listener it's always been about the content and the feel of the music. Right.

For Hendrix it was about "not creativity... but communication." Always a step ahead!​


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Rock aint dead. Just go to Japan. Metal and Rock concerts every single night..........


Remarkable how well that holds up even all these years later.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I saw Guns N Roses with 21,000 other like minded fans last week. Seemed pretty 'alive' to me.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think for most of us who grew up with and like rock music, it was not our parents music.
Kids are going to rebel, and if their parents listen to rock, the kids will likely find something else.
It will probably come back around, maybe from kids rebelling against their Swifty or Belieber parents.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you turn on your TV to any music awards show etc, there's still going to be some superstar playing a guitar during the night.

It's not dead, it's just not the same. The whole industry isn't the same. There's a lot of people trying to figure out how to go viral, and others trying to figure out what to market to actually make enough money to quit a 9-5 or two. It's moving and there's guesswork on where it will end up.

We have spotify, itunes, tidal, youtube, bandcamp, soundcloud, and just like 20 years ago it's not so much the bands making the bucks.

If you want to keep rock alive, go catch a local show.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

People need to hear a piece of music several times before they like it. How do you hear new music? Use to be the radio. Not anymore. Now the radio waves are crammed full of stale 80's tunes, tepid mass produced country, and formulaic pop and All markets are over saturated with CAN-CON (fuck you Red Rider!). Ya I said it. Good music will die on the vine without live music being supported. Go see a new band and support them. Brian Adams and Tom Cochran have taken enough of our money.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I saw Guns N Roses with 21,000 other like minded fans last week. Seemed pretty 'alive' to me.


The Oldies circuit will always be popular.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

LanceT said:


> The Oldies circuit will always be popular.


What? Oldies? I guess I'm getting there... 

New rock in the below link. Proof it's still alive, off the oldies circuit.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> I think for most of us who grew up with and like rock music, it was not our parents music.
> Kids are going to rebel, and if their parents listen to rock, the kids will likely find something else.
> It will probably come back around, maybe from kids rebelling against their Swifty or Belieber parents.


That nails it, IMO.

Rock was counter culture at one time. It was forbidden fruit, it was stuff our parents hated about us. 

When they/we started playing rock at large venues between quarters or periods, that was the beginning of the end. When more people like it than don't, it's over. And that is the natural progression - of all of it, including what's out there right now.

I don't like any of the new, actually 'progressive' stuff out there. I'm not supposed to. That's the whole point. It's us that are supposed to be telling them "that's not music" and "turn it down". Jeeeez, where've I heard that before. Oh yea, from my parents about 40 years ago.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lord-Humongous said:


> What? Oldies? I guess I'm getting there...
> 
> New rock in the below link. Proof it's still alive, off the oldies circuit.


I don't mind these guys, but they're nothing new and certainly don't further the case for rock being anything but a has-been to many people.

Consider the country music scene - it went from being somewhat progressive during the 50s-60s to being a caricature of itself through the 70s and to today. It rarely generates anything new and much of what is popular is really just pop based music with some pedal steel and cowboy hats. It is kind of like genetically modified corn, all the good has been stripped away to just leave that sugary taste that everyone is addicted to.

For me, rock has always been about what is new and progressive and exciting. I love bands that push the envelope and try different stuff and make the most of their abilities and vision. Absolutely there is great music to be found with a simple 3-chord bash session and that's also what makes rock great - it's still something that anyone can do.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Everyone can relax and calm down, rock is not dead,.., .Queens of the Stone Age are still putting out albums and touring.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

To reiterate:

If you want rock and roll to live, get off your butts and support your local bands.

Most big bands were the local draw once.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

At my age, with my little infirmities, dislike for crowds and being out after 10pm, there is still a shit load of rock of all types that can be streamed to my computer and my 50" flat screen. For volume,... earphones.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just go to a concert! Saw Metallica a while back ago and age diversity was incredible. 

Nah! Rock dying? Don't think so.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

With crowds the size and volume (the crowd, not the band) at a Metallica concert I would go into a total catatonic fetal position. I think I would even come close to that at a Yanni concert if the crowd was that size (and maybe in part, due to the music)


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

What is rock anyway? It's not a monolithic genre. It has been evolving since it was born.
I hear elements of rock in all kinds of different music.
Does that mean what any of us consider real "rock" to be, is dying ? Maybe it is, but it's being reborn as we speak.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> What is rock anyway? It's not a monolithic genre. It has been evolving since it was born.
> ........


Well written!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

LanceT said:


> The Oldies circuit will always be popular.


Bums and Noses don't qualify as oldies for me. Lol. Wow. I am ancient!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JHarasym said:


> What is rock anyway? It's not a monolithic genre. It has been evolving since it was born.
> I hear elements of rock in all kinds of different music.
> Does that mean what any of us consider real "rock" to be, is dying ? Maybe it is, but it's being reborn as we speak.


That is the most sound, logical answer! Great reply!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> What is rock anyway? It's not a monolithic genre. It has been evolving since it was born.
> I hear elements of rock in all kinds of different music.
> Does that mean what any of us consider real "rock" to be, is dying ? Maybe it is, but it's being reborn as we speak.


I think the idea of rock "dying" is more how it was the prime youth culture influence since the 50's. If you wish to categorize the music that influences the youth of today as rock then so be it.. I don't really see it that way.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Give this new band I found just a couple of minutes ago and then you will know that it's not dead!

This definitely has the classic vibe happening! I watched and interview with them. LED Zep was one of their influences and you can tell it was.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I saw Guns N Roses with 21,000 other like minded fans last week. Seemed pretty 'alive' to me.


That is valid point, however when you heard/seen new Rock band, let say less then 10 years old (band) with 21,000 fans? Or even 2000?


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I think the idea of rock "dying" is more how it was the prime youth culture influence since the 50's. If you wish to categorize the music that influences the youth of today as rock then so be it.. I don't really see it that way.


This may be the point the OP was making. 
The importance of rock as the basis for a lot of pop music is diminishing with the rise of other genres such as rap, hip-hop, EDM, bubble-gum (or whatever you call Taylor Swift, Lady Gaga, Katy Perry, et al).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't know why, but there hasn't been many guitar gods in the last few decades. My father never touched a guitar. But there were guys who he deeply respected as incredible guitarists. He introduced their music to me, and that's how I ended up here.

Clapton, SRV, and Santana were three of his favorites. They made a young, impressionable kid like myself take a step back and go ''WOW, I want to be like that guy''.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Give this new band I found just a couple of minutes ago and then you will know that it's not dead!
> 
> This definitely has the classic vibe happening! I watched and interview with them. LED Zep was one of their influences and you can tell it was.


Nope. Hard nope.

We have led zeppelin. Why is a band getting so much attention for barely deriving from their sound?

There are so many talented bands worthy of airplay, but these guys get attention because they worship band we already hear all the time.

No.

Go support a local act who is doing something at least a little different.

We wont find the next gem if the criteria is sounding like icons from 60 years ago.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Nope. Hard nope.
> 
> We have led zeppelin. Why is a band getting so much attention for barely deriving from their sound?
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion and you're most definitely entitled to it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I don't know why, but there hasn't been many guitar gods in the last few decades. My father never touched a guitar. But there were guys who he deeply respected as incredible guitarists. He introduced their music to me, and that's how I ended up here.
> 
> Clapton, SRV, and Santana were three of his favorites. They made a young, impressionable kid like myself take a step back and go ''WOW, I want to be like that guy''.


I agree whole heartedly with what you say.

Sadly, guitar gods like you mention seem to be a dying breed. That is why I am lost in a time warp of the 70's and 80's.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Time warp you say?


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think you guys need to widen your musical horizons. People like, Joey Landreth, David Barrett, James Bay, Vance Joy, hell even Ed Sheeran are all doing pretty cool things on guitar. 
There is also a huge fingerstyle "revival" happening. Poeple like Kaki King, Justin St-Pierre, Don Ross, and many others pushing boundaries of acoustic guitar. Chet out the Fret Monkeys label. 
Music has changed a lot in 50 years, no more huge push from record companies and radio air play like in the 60s and 70s. But guitar gods are still out there. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

luker0 said:


> I think you guys need to widen your musical horizons. People like, Joey Landreth, David Barrett, James Bay, Vance Joy, hell even Ed Sheeran are all doing pretty cool things on guitar.
> There is also a huge fingerstyle "revival" happening. Poeple like Kaki King, Justin St-Pierre, Don Ross, and many others pushing boundaries of acoustic guitar. Chet out the Fret Monkeys label.
> Music has changed a lot in 50 years, no more huge push from record companies and radio air play like in the 60s and 70s. But guitar gods are still out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


They are there, no doubt about it. But they aren't being revered for their craft by the general public.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> They are there, no doubt about it. But they aren't being revered for their craft by the general public.


Because the general public has moved on classic guitar driven rock? Is anyone revered for their talent in this day and age of the10 second attention SPAN?

I recently saw the Lumineers and Kaleo one bill. Spectacular playing in both bands to a packed arena. 

Classic rock is great and all, but there is some amazing music being produced today. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jim DaddyO said:


>


Where the hell is the double like when you want one?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Part of the reason maybe.

The "establishment", people like the ones who run the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, have inducted people that have no business there. Let's just start with Madonna. Great artist, great actress, loads of talent and a wonderful voice.....but it ain't Rock. I am sure everyone can look at a lot of the people represented in the HoF and say WTF???? How do they get in to ANYTHING that has ROCK as part of the name. 

Part of the problem IMHO is that they are adding things that are not rock, to rock, and you get something else. Rock is a lot of things, but it certainly IS NOT a lot of things that belong to another genre.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

The guy who ran the rock & roll hall of fame adored single-format rock. He felt that art rock and prog rock didn't belong. Rock was for dancing and prog rock was for sitting on a grassy hill and baking your brains out. Hence why he started accepting disco and rap acts - that music was for dancing. Which he felt was part of the spirit of the rock & roll hall of fame. He no longer has power and now you're going to get more guitar-oriented bands in the r&r hall of fame.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Part of the reason maybe.
> 
> The "establishment", people like the ones who run the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, have inducted people that have no business there. Let's just start with Madonna. Great artist, great actress, loads of talent and a wonderful voice.....but it ain't Rock. I am sure everyone can look at a lot of the people represented in the HoF and say WTF???? How do they get in to ANYTHING that has ROCK as part of the name.
> 
> Part of the problem IMHO is that they are adding things that are not rock, to rock, and you get something else. Rock is a lot of things, but it certainly IS NOT a lot of things that belong to another genre.


Madonna a great actress? Lets not get carried away. She has as much right to be in there as anyone else IMO. Rock is an attitude, not a specific genre.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scottone said:


> Madonna a great actress? Lets not get carried away. She has as much right to be in there as anyone else IMO. Rock is an attitude, not a specific genre.


A great actress!? WTF?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Desperately Seeking Susan
A league or their own
Evita
Dick Tracy
She did a fine job in those. Perhaps even arguably "great"

Still not rock and roll though.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Desperately Seeking Susan
> A league or their own
> Evita
> Dick Tracy
> ...


You know, I forgot about Desperately Seeking Susan. I thought she was pretty good in that one. 

We can agree to disagree on the other point.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hear, hear. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rock is not dead but other genres have made inroads like rap, punk, etc.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

From the band Monster Truck:

"Rock and Roll is NOT dead. The guitar is NOT dead. Anyone perpetuating these claims is launching an assault on the very bands driving around the country waving it's flag. If you are making these claims it says more about whats going inside your heart than what you believe to be happening in whatever music scene you aren't paying attention to. We will not stand for it. We will not give up.

The arrogance of that statement lies in the suggestion that you've been all around the world and been to all the clubs and seen all the bands and none of them have stood for whatever it is you are pretending to believe. In every category of Rock or heavy guitar driven music there is a new band breaking down walls and creating something new and amazing that's never been done before. For you to sit back now and pretend like you've seen it all and that it is now over is laughable. It is an offence to every amazing new rock or metal band working their asses off to inspire new generations. Please cease your assumptions and try harder. 

It's never been easier to find something new to inspire you. WE PROMISE THAT YOUR NEW FAVOURITE ROCK BAND IS OUT THERE WAITING TO PROVE YOU WRONG. SHARE THIS MESSAGE."


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2017)

'nuff said.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Why ffs is he touring with someone he doesn't like. He doesn't need the money. I think it's just the obsession of playing guitar and playing to the public!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Bottle opener on the headstock is a good idea.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> I think it's just the obsession of playing guitar and playing to the public!


That's generally why anyone tours - love of their instrument, music and performing for people. Lord knows any small band is losing money as individuals to go on the road.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> That's generally why anyone tours - love of their instrument, music and performing for people. Lord knows any small band is losing money as individuals to go on the road.


*Passion is the key word! *


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

The flame began to flicker when there was a transition from popular music associated with dancing... rhythm and tempo ruled for decades. Then there was a shift to stage performance, where lyrics were often considered profound enough to make popular music more of a spectator event, drawing audiences to watch and listen. Stage performances offered visual enhancements, ("Light Shows"), for stationary audiences. Popular music drew large crowds that required a stadium, or outdoor venues. The days of American Bandstand became history - popular music no longer required "a good beat and you can dance to it". "Rock 'n Roll" became largely "Rock", and the rhythms and harmony of Motown became extinct.
"Rock" revealed some wonderful music in its own right. Lyrics became more profound, instrumentalists really came of age - Gilmore, Page, et al.
The demise of popular music has been kindled by mediocre vocalists, cheap lyrics with a lot of fills - "ah,ah,ah's", "oh,oh,oh's", etc. - (a lyricist's dream), with machine produced accompaniment. Popular music today doesn't lend itself to real-time live performance - a lot of it consists of excessively poetic vocals, accompanied by monotonous synthetic rhythm machines.
There's certainly a following of us older folks, trying to keep the flame alive with traditional instruments, and the instrument makers have survived so far, but after we're gone, will there be a sufficient critical mass to sustain the traditional music? Maybe, - after all, classical concert music traditions have survived for centuries. How many iterations of the Stratocaster, Telecaster, etc. can a guitar manufacturer invent? Will there be "re-issues" of the re-issues some future day? Have any of you noticed the Saxophone seems to becoming an endangered specie?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Lola said:


> Why ffs is he touring with someone he doesn't like. He doesn't need the money. I think it's just the obsession of playing guitar and playing to the public!



Maybe he is looking for yet another piece of equipment to put his name on. How many manufacturers has it been now?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

Lola said:


>


When did Count Dracula start playing guitar?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

J-75 said:


> There's certainly a following of us older folks, trying to keep the flame alive with traditional instruments, and the instrument makers have sustained, but after we're gone, will there be a sufficient critical mass to sustain the traditional music? Maybe - after all, classical concert music traditions have survived for centuries. How many iterations of the Stratocaster, Telecaster, etc. can a guitar manufacturer invent? Will there be "re-issues" of the re-issues some future day? Have any of you noticed the Saxophone seems to becoming an endangered specie?


Yes, very hard to predict where it will go. Some young-uns (late teens) played at a barn party this weekend and it was comforting/cool to see young guys playing rock music. Hard. Loud. Lots of attitude. They fit in with us (or at least what we use to be) but I wonder if there's much camaraderie in their own age group.

I do know one thing for sure. Sometime in the next 40 - 50 years, guitars will cease to be, somehow just disappear off the face of the earth. And then, exactly 95 years from now, it will be rediscovered. So spaeke Prophet Peart. So it shall come to pass.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

a discovery...somewhere in a cave...in the distant future:


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Rock aint dead-it just smells funny.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive got a slightly different take on it.
I think in this hyper-sexualized society/pop-culture, rock just isnt seen as sexy the way it used to be. what we thought of as sexy when we were young, seems cheesy and awkward, maybe even creepy to this generation.
Hell. even in my own generation I couldn't understand how the generation older than me found Mick Jagger for example, sexy. Most of the sex symbols from the generation before me just seemed weird.
make rock sexy again, it will come back. i'll bet all day long the one thing all teen generations want is sexual validation by their peers. Currently, that's through heavily rhythmic music and lots of dance....not androgynous guitar gods humping against marshall cabs, or mic stands or making "O-faces" in self indulgent solos.

But if i take the other position, what is "rock"? Is Ed Sheeran rock? he seems to be doing ok. Probably a lot more awkward, soulful, gingers in the world getting laid because of him. And I wouldn't say his music is any softer than other "rock" bands like Toto. Your (collectively) generation had lots of pussy-shit music too.
Maybe todays Bret Michaels-esque rock star just looks and sounds more like Chris Martin.


----------



## idma (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd say that rock guitar is not dead, but it's certainly not as popular as it used to be

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

There's few new groups that the old legends can pass the torch to. One of them is BABYMETAL  , who have gotten the blessing and opened for RHCP, Metallica and GN'R earlier this year.

Here's a nicely shot festival performance from last summer (let's hope this stays up, music starts at 2:20):





Meanwhile, the Foo Fighters come up next in the set with a nice medley... this may explain the state of rock and roll


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wardo said:


> Bottle opener on the headstock is a good idea.


I doubt it would be for him. He looks much better, hope he's kicked it


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Diablo said:


> Ive got a slightly different take on it.
> I think in this hyper-sexualized society/pop-culture, rock just isnt seen as sexy the way it used to be. what we thought of as sexy when we were young, seems cheesy and awkward, maybe even creepy to this generation.
> Hell. even in my own generation I couldn't understand how the generation older than me found Mick Jagger for example, sexy. Most of the sex symbols from the generation before me just seemed weird.
> make rock sexy again, it will come back. i'll bet all day long the one thing all teen generations want is sexual validation by their peers. Currently, that's through heavily rhythmic music and lots of dance....not androgynous guitar gods humping against marshall cabs, or mic stands or making "O-faces" in self indulgent solos.
> ...


I think this is a bit of a misreading on what is going on. Rock is hyper-libidic. Hiphop has been moving away from that in the last decade and has since overwhelmed the pop charts. Rock artists who are finding success today (as in, finding on their way to the charts) have been stepping away from the sexual origins. Ed Sheeran talks about loving her body and then proceeds to talk about an awkward date that goes nowhere but gollygee! they enjoyed the time together. Drake sings about getting his jollies off on phone sex because he doesn't get to the spend time with his love. Justin Bieber whitewashes a lovemaking song that is obscured by another language. Taylor Swift sings a song about how she can't dance. Harry Styles croons about how this could very well be the end of the world. Before you know it, everyone at a pop concert is slowly shuffling together in pairs because they realise that this is going to be as close to lovemaking as they are going to get.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The only way rock and roll may die is if something like this happens,....


----------

